# opinions



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone could give me some advice. I was thinking of getting a hamster but dont no which kind out of the syrian, roborovskis and the russian dwarfs. I like the roborovskis cos they are just so cute but i have been told that the syrians are more friendly. So whats your opinions. 
Also when holding them do they poo on you constantly like mice? 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

SYRIAN!!!! definatly...
1.they live longer, i think that the cute little russian ones are more prone to disease....
2.there are better cages for syrians...i think anyway
3.they are bigger, so they dont run as much when you are holding them...my syrian sits in my hands for ages.
4.mine has never pooped outside its cage. ever. or bitten me.
5.you can brush them...and they are just better 

SYRIAN


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

yours is gorge  thanks for the advice. Think i will prob go for a syrian then  Have you seen the cute faces on the dwarfs tho ha ha. 

what colours can you get in syrians and also is it better to get one from a breeder?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

aww thank youuu, she is called waffles!  i also have a new one, he is black and white, and REALLY fluffy! i got waffles from pets at home, and she is amazing, everyone says how tame she is, and the new one i have i got from the adoption bit at pets at home...he is also really really good tempered....saying this it probably is better to get one from a breeder...
defo get a syrian!!!  i also think the reason why mine are so nice are that i dont get the best looking ones, i go for the ones that act best...waffles came out onto my hand straight away, i didnt even consider another hammy. 
they come in millions of colours, they can be really fluffy too...good luck in getting one


----------



## Harvey_Hams (Sep 6, 2008)

actually, roborovskis live longer than Syrians, by a few months. I would still recommend a Syrian though. Robos don't like being handled and are very fast.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> SYRIAN!!!! definatly...
> 1.they live longer, i think that the cute little russian ones are more prone to disease....
> 2.there are better cages for syrians...i think anyway
> 3.they are bigger, so they dont run as much when you are holding them...my syrian sits in my hands for ages.
> ...


good to know,lol! Guinea pig did not come though for varying reasons so everything is up in the air!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

A syrian is a good idea...I have one. I also adopted a russian dwarf and 2 robo's before xmas. I wouldn't advise robo's if you want to play with them all the time as they are very fast. (mine were nearly 2yrs old when I got them)

My russian, I adopted him from pets at home at 4 months. He was very nervous when I first saw him and I couldn't go near him for a week...but after a week he came out of his cage and now sits on my hand etc no problem. 

I would try and rescue a hammie...from pets at home or somewhere else. It is very heart warming to know you have a) saved a hammie from spending xmas in PAH and b) donated to charity. 

Good Luck with your search!


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks for all the good advice. I will be deffo going for a syrian and i went to a local pet shop today and there was a 4 month old syrian there who no one wants they just keep buying the baby ones so they said if i buy a cage from them i can adopt her. I had a hold of her and she was lovley and didnt bite me so im going to go and have a look in [email protected] tommorow morning and if i dont fall in love with any then i will go back for her. think i have my heart set on that one tho. Will it be ok getting her at 4 months old?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

absolutly! they only estimate the age anyway i think, i adopted a 4 month one...and hes defo not fully grown  they are just as easy to tame (i have found) so glad your going with syrian    what cage you getting? people on this forum have lots of opinions on cages


----------



## Lucyyamaha (Jan 5, 2009)

Personally I think of pets in different catergories, pets and living ornaments. lol

So a syrian Hammy is more of a pet you can get it out, play with it, sit with it and spend time with it in a relaxed way, however when I see robo's (which I think are just so cute) I think of them more as a living ornament, I know it would be difficult to just sit with them and give them cuddles as I think they would want to run (which is fine) but I like to sit with my pets without having to worry about if they are going to jump or get away. 

So I guess it depends what kind of pet you want, if you want one that you can really spend time with watching the tv or whatever then a Syrian is deffinately the Hamster for you, also being that they must live alone it means you dont have the worry of a friend dying. I had a hammy which was a syrian he was so lovely, he lived till 3 years old, even though he had only three legs (he had an accident when he was about 1 years old with his hamster cage door), and he even had cancer nearer then of his life, but he was a little fighter and just kept going. 

Thats my ramble!


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks for all the great advice i really appreciate it all and you will be pleased to no that i bought a syrian today and it was the one that is 4 months old and was getting overlooked because of the age. She is so cute and has settled in really well. 
Will get some photos up as soon as possible  
Thanks again for all the help and advice


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree....sorry to hear about ur hammies leg!  I wouldn't rule Russians out tho...I was going to buy 2 Russians but then I saw the one up for adoption! He sits in my hands for ages and he doesn't run out of my hands etc. 

I just love all my hammies!! hehe. geeeek!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

A syrian is the best bet 

BUT FOXXY they dont live as long as robo's , robo's live an average of 3 1/2 yrs weras syrian 2 yrs

i would go for syrian because robo's need an expeirenced owner

and syrian are easy-er to tame , preferably get a male syrian from a breeder!!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Yay!! You got one!!  I hope she settles in well!


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks so do i  she looks like she is. She never had any toys in her previous cage and i went out and bought her loads today and she has been having a try of every one  

I just cant think of a name yet any suggestions?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

omg i actaully had no idea russians lived longer im sad. lol ...naming is so hard!! still havnt got a name for one of mine lol.
call her pancakes. 
or lady marmalade.
 
soooo glad you got a hamster


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

she bit me and it really hurt


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

girls tend to nip  

wer you doing any thing to provoke her lol
xx


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

no i just picked her up and thats all. i had been hand feeding her treats a few mintues before so maybe she could smell the treat on my hand. Its made me really weray of her now tho


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

my boyfriend used to HATE hamsters, he had one when he was younger that bit him...but now he has one of his own because he loved mine sooo much, he is still a bit weird holding hamsters...but mine tries to bite me sometimes, but all she does is open her mouth a bit...you can normally tell if they are about to bite... i hope it doesnt put you off too much  ....you-look-like-a-hamster had some really good advice on hamster taming...its on a thread somewhere....
you got a name for it yet?


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

no still no name ha ha i like harriet but my OH doesnt like it  

It hasnt put me off her but it has made me really weary of her and i havent tried to pick her up since. She isnt vivious or anything so i am hoping that it was just the smell of the treats on my hand. I always end up with the bitey ones lol


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I am also hoping to get a hammy...not sure what to get?


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

i do love my syrain i have just got apart from when she bit me lol. I decided by reading everyones opionons and because i wanted something a little bit tamer and easy to handle.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know where to get one from. I dont think there is a [email protected] in my area... and don't know of any breeders. I am in Devon.
I had hammys before but I don't know what breed they were, I took them from my cousins who were two young and didnt know how to handle them.


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

Have you not got any local pet shops near you that you can get one from? 
After a lot of research i did decide that the syrian is the best all round


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Try not to be weary as she will pick up on vibes 

i'll try find the post and repost it on here for you

xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

GOLDEN RULE let the hamster come to you, dont force hold her or grab her, as this will make her even more weary of your hand.

Rub you glove in some of her pee (you will find pee somewere in a corner.)
Then she will reconise the smell and hopefuly not bite(as much)

let her sniff your hand/glove DO NOT be nervous as she will pick up on the vibes and attack( i no its easier said than done) try offering her a treat like A TINY bit of lettucce (about the size of 2 2p's) and give her that Hammies cant resist lettucce!

Another way is, bring her cage into the room were you sit at night to watch tv or watever and tell her wats happening on corrie or watever and she will familerise with your voice and relise your friendly.

Another option is putting her cage in the bathroom (in the bathh/shower[empty])
and (i know it sounds gross but it works..) when you are on the loo talk to her, read her a bit of a book/news paper.
Again she will get used to your voice.

A good idea is to buy a ball that has a stand, open one of the sides of the ball and Put it on the door of the cage and let her climb in on her own accord(preferably do this when she is awake) and then put the lid on (when in) and let her roll about for 10 mins or so, then when times up, open the ball (not letting her escape) & put your hand inbetween the cage door and the ball (really close together or she will run loose) and hopefully she will jump onto your hand and into the cage.

If you have just hand fed her then wash your hands before trying to pick her up.

The key is patience And lots of it


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks so much for the reply thats great advice and i will try that even the bit about rubbing the glove in pee ha ha  

im hoping that shewas just getting used it her new house and stuff. I did hold her in the shop before i bought her and she was fine but i noticed that the woman in the shop didnt actually hold her with her hands she kind of shoed her up her arm onto her coat sleeve but didnt think of it at the time. The woman said that she has been handled when cleaned out ect but not played with. Maybe that all contibutes too it aswell. Im hoping in time that she will become friendly and sit on my knee ect while were watching tele. She is in the living room on a little table next to the couch were i sit so she should be able to get used to my voice. 
I cant help being weary around her now tho have you seen the sizw of there teeth :yikes: lol. Think im just a wimp  

Thanks again for the advice


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

serz said:


> thanks so much for the reply thats great advice and i will try that even the bit about rubbing the glove in pee ha ha
> 
> im hoping that shewas just getting used it her new house and stuff. I did hold her in the shop before i bought her and she was fine but i noticed that the woman in the shop didnt actually hold her with her hands she kind of shoed her up her arm onto her coat sleeve but didnt think of it at the time. The woman said that she has been handled when cleaned out ect but not played with. Maybe that all contibutes too it aswell. Im hoping in time that she will become friendly and sit on my knee ect while were watching tele. She is in the living room on a little table next to the couch were i sit so she should be able to get used to my voice.
> I cant help being weary around her now tho have you seen the sizw of there teeth :yikes: lol. Think im just a wimp
> ...


Ha your welcome. just try not to be weary she will pick up on that.
Trust me this is how i trained tidley~wink and Patrick now they enjoy being stroked and come on my hand to be lifted out of the cage and into the play pen... lol 
xx


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

Well i had another go of picking her up and she went for me again. so i thought maybe its me she doesnt like so my OH went in to pick her up and she attacked his ring and then bog his knuckle and really bit his finger and gave him quie a nasty bite. I dont want to take her back to the shop and she is a funny little thing to watch and is so cute but im even scared to clean her cage


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmm well she seems the sort of hamster that reli doesnt like being held.

Do you have an empty plastic storage box ??? 

30x20x30
(cm)
Sort of size of bigger??

xx


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

No i dont have one of those. Would it help putting her in there. Im stuck what to do now as i cant even clean her out cos i am scared of her as she comes over and tries to bite my knuckle ect. Ive been thinking of taking her back to the shop and giving her back to them but i feel so guilty even thinking that as she is lovley and she was the one that was left in the shop for months? Are all hamsters nippy?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Nooo!! dont take her back yet gve her a chance.

Most hamsters are nippy , but not all

to get her out of the cage open the cage door and put a kitchen roll tube for her to climb in(putting one hand on one end and the other end facing up wards), then put her into a 'playbox' with a few toys, then try giving her a little bit of lettucce, Rub your *HAND* into some of her pee in a corner or somthing, try to gentely stroke her , talk to her calmly

PLEASE try not to be nervous please please please !!!! if this doesnt work i'll replace your plaster Lol :biggrin: 

once you have cleaned the cage put her back in using the tube method but this time put one hand at the end where she is stepping out so she can step on your hand and into the cage

xxxx


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

i cant even put my hand over the bottom of the tube as she even bites then. she was never like this when she was in the shop. I have tried not to be nervous but even when i put my hand in and she smells it she then bites it. Even when i stroke her she turns her head to bite. 

Are all hamsters bitey like this or do you get tame ones?


----------



## xkarinx (Nov 29, 2008)

Just try and give her a bit more time. I know it's hard and disheartening when they keep nipping, but it will get better. My last hamster was a bit like this, she seemed quite nervous and tried to nip quite a bit at the beginning. I just left her to settle in for a bit longer and then used some gloves to handle her (I was also wary as she'd got me a few times and the gloves helped me be more comfortable handling her) It didn't take long for her to become tame after that. I just had to be patient!

I hope it all works out for you, good luck


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Patience is defo the key. I adopted a Russian hammy from [email protected] and he was very scary when I got him...he would squeak whenever I went near the cage. He is in a rotastak cage and I let him walk in the wheel and then take the wheel off and let him crawl onto my hand or knee. I will not pick him up out of the cage. My syrian has bitten twice in the 7 months I have had her...when I picked her by her mid-riff. She does not like this.

Remember, you may not have a full history of her life before she was sent back to [email protected] may have been mis-treated or injured.

Please don't take her back...for her well-being...if she keeps getting passed from home to home she will never settle.

I found that by talking to Max, the Russian, and giving him treats through the bars of the cage, he got used to my voice and smell. He then walked out onto my hand himself.

Good Luck.


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

i have been trying all the tips that have been suggested but if anything she is getting worse. She is even jumping from the floor of the cage to try and bite me through the top bars now she is really getting worse. Still dont no what to do now?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

A Syrian Definitely this is Max my Daughters Syrian Hamster he"s 2 and a half now he"s so friendly and DOESN"T bite !


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

i may have to take her in and swap her then i may just have a bitey hamster


----------

